# Mbld help wanted!



## Samuel Baird (Sep 24, 2022)

Any tips for speeding up memo for mbld and optimizing memo/review/exec order?

Currently I'm using packs of 4 and doing something like memo cube 1-2, review cube 1-2, memo cube 2-4, review cube 2-4, repeat for all packs then do a final review of all cubes, 3bld cube, solve cubes in order memorized.

Thanks!
Here is recent official result of mine for reference


----------



## Habsen (Sep 24, 2022)

First of all, you can improve your time by 10min by editing your video title. It should be 28min if I added memo and exec time correctly 

Second, 2min memo per cube and 1min exec per cube looks pretty normal. So I wouldn't say that you have a memo problem. Further progress will probably come from simple practice at this point.

But since you asked for memo advice, I will give you my opinion. I'm currently at a similar level of 15+ cubes per hour. So you might find something helpful. I'm assuming that you have a good list of letter pairs and that you have practiced with your letter pairs and your rooms quite a lot. If not, this is something to address.
I also memo in packs of 4 and subpacks of 2, but like this: memo 1-2, review 1-2, recall 1-2 (basically test if you can recall everything). Then memo 3-4, review 3-4, recall 3-4.
A 13-cube attempt would then look like this (memorizing 4-packs as described above). Memo 1-4, memo 5-8, do an extra recall of 1-8, memo 9-12, memo 3BLD cube, solve 3BLD cube, solve 9-12, solve 1-8. You can see that I solve the last 4-pack first. This way, you can usually avoid an extra recall/review of this pack which might save some time. This inverse order is also used by many advanced MBLDers.

Besides this inverse memo/exec order I would recommend practicing 4-cube attempts a lot. Try to rush through your memo a bit more with every attempt until you cannot recall it anymore. This way you get a lot of good practice and can push your memo speed more and more. You should also analyze every mistake that you make by using the same scrambles and trying to figure out what went wrong.

I hope some of this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 24, 2022)

I transitioned from 3-packs to 6-packs effortlessly and it saved quite some review time so from 4-packs to 6-packs should also be no problem.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 25, 2022)

I have not derusted MBLD so I cannot provide critical advice.

All I can say is that try deliberate practice in MBLD. This includes a whole package of things to do.

Lot of small cube attempts.
Revising the algsheet.
Analysing DNFs.
Analysing top MBLDers attempts.
Untimed old style MBLD
Just memo training using tools created by Roman.
Daily attempts which are like comp sims.

There are some aspects that I have missed. 

Good luck improving!


----------



## Samuel Baird (Sep 25, 2022)

Habsen said:


> First of all, you can improve your time by 10min by editing your video title. It should be 28min if I added memo and exec time correctly
> 
> Second, 2min memo per cube and 1min exec per cube looks pretty normal. So I wouldn't say that you have a memo problem. Further progress will probably come from simple practice at this point.
> 
> ...


Oops! I obviously wasn’t paying very good attention while editing it because the time was correct, it appears as though my memo split is 10 minutes too fast in the video.

thank you for the advice! I recently tried the inverse solve order for a 13 cube attempt at home by solving 9-12 and then 1-8 and I definitely liked it. I really like the idea of practicing 4 cube (or maybe 5 actually) attempts to work on that last pack!




Jorian Meeuse said:


> I transitioned from 3-packs to 6-packs effortlessly and it saved quite some review time so from 4-packs to 6-packs should also be no problem.


Thank you for the advice! What is the benefit of larger packs? I know that higher ranking mbld solvers often use packs of 8 or 10 but how would it benefit me to be use 2 packs of 6 instead of 3 packs of 4? Wouldn’t that also make it harder to add more packs?


----------

